# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Informatie ove nekhernia

## goedbloed

Hallo
Mijn vrouw heeft na een hernia in C6,die operatief is verholpen nu een
hernia tussen C1 en C2 die naar binnen uitstulpt.Is er iemand daar reeds
voor behandeld is ?
Graag jullie antwoord tegemoet ziende mij vergaat van de hoofdpijnen.
Groeten
Familie Goedbloed - Dudzele Belgie

----------

